# Does anybody use INSTA Graphic Transfers?



## qbryant (Sep 10, 2012)

I have been trying to contact these people for three days. There are no prices or sheet sizes online. But I have a feeling that they are kind of pricey. Wanted to know if anyone here has used their transfers. I have vendors that I regularly use and are happy with. But they have a few transfers that it seems no one else offers. I want to know if the quality is good before I go through the trouble of trying to contact these people again.

P.S. I ordered samples a few years ago...and they sent "pre-pressed samples. So ordering samples is not an option.


----------

